# Snow Banks



## Fleetgod (Jan 17, 2012)

Check this out. See more at Truck & Trailers Specialties website: www.ttspec.com.


----------



## coyote (Jan 6, 2011)

Excavator and loader job


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

pretty cool video on that site


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats pretty big =D


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

coyote;1433933 said:


> Excavator and loader job


I think AK Boss made that path with his pickup.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Mark13;1434851 said:


> I think AK Boss made that path with his pickup.


x2 on that!


----------



## Chris92789 (Jan 20, 2012)

well what you didnt know is that the car is actually a matchbox and the snow is less then an inch deep! Gotta Love trick photography! lol


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

i feel like a picture like this gets posted here EVERY year lol


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

i thought this was going to be a link to a snow bank so we can go and get free snow kind like a food bank with the lack of it this year


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Mark13;1434851 said:


> I think AK Boss made that path with his pickup.


He did say the XT moldboard did throw it better


----------

